# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  طريقة وضع الكحل السائل بالصور...

## حلم حياتي

الخطــوة الأولى 
تأكدي ان فرشاة الكحل السائل خالية من اي زوائد ..استخدمي يديك الاثنيتن واحدة في مسك الفرشاة والأخرى في شد طرف العين كما هو موضح في الصورة.. ثم في انسيابية ارسمي خطا رفيعا على طرف الجفن العلوي ..


الخطــوة الثانيــة 
الظلال الدخانية في الزاوية مع الكحل السائل من أجمل مايمكنك تطبيقه على عينيك ..بفرشاة مسطحة الشكل اجلبي بعض الظلال السوداء واستخدميها على الزاوية ثم اخلطي اللون الأسود مع لون آخر قد يكون الذهبي كما هو موضح في الصورة..


الخطــوة الثالثه
اذا احببت ان يمتد الأي للاينر لما بعد العين ليعطي عينين مغريتين عليك بجلب قطعة من الاسفنج المستعمل في الماكياج..
ثم ضعيها على زاوية عينك واسحبيها بهدوء دون ان تضغطي عليها وودن ان تبتعدي كثيرا عن منطقة العينين..

----------


## Paradise

شكرا يا مس 
درس ممتع
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*Merci
صدقيني بدها هل الدرس 
اكتير بشوف بنات مابيتقنوا الرسم الاينايلر 
او الكحل السائل 
بيجي ام عريض اكتير حتر بيغطي الجفن 
او سخيف اكتير الي هو رفيع اكتير وتعريجات ولخروج عن الخب بطريقه 
تحكي مع حالك انه خطاء فادح وواضح جداً

بيخرب الميك اب حتى لو كان حلو 

يسلمو اديك 
وبتشكرك اكتير على ماقدمتي 
ختيارك للموضيع رائعه ومميزه اكتير 
بننتظر جديدك*

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

شكرا كتير باريسيا
اشتئتلك!

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا كتير باريسيا
> اشتئتلك!


*مرسي اكتير وانا بالاكتر  

بس I'm sorry

مش انا الي حاطه هل الموضوع*

----------


## حلم حياتي

> شكرا يا مس 
> درس ممتع


هلا بيك

----------


## حلم حياتي

> *Merci
> صدقيني بدها هل الدرس 
> اكتير بشوف بنات مابيتقنوا الرسم الاينايلر 
> او الكحل السائل 
> بيجي ام عريض اكتير حتر بيغطي الجفن 
> او سخيف اكتير الي هو رفيع اكتير وتعريجات ولخروج عن الخب بطريقه 
> تحكي مع حالك انه خطاء فادح وواضح جداً
> 
> بيخرب الميك اب حتى لو كان حلو 
> ...


شكرا باريسيا على مرورك الحلو
وان شاء الله

----------


## حلم حياتي

> *مرسي اكتير وانا بالاكتر  
> 
> بس I'm sorry
> 
> مش انا الي حاطه هل الموضوع*


ولو ما في فرق بينا بيبو

----------

